# I have fallen..



## msunnerstood (Apr 27, 2021)

Down the Cricut - Vinyl rabbit hole. I've had it 2 weeks and already have a must-use vinyl supplier and I'm thinking in layers now. Anyone else?


----------



## amd (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm not into cricut. I have been tempted to get one just to make easy changeable signs (that look nice) for my booth at markets.
But seriously, that ducky is giving me the feels!


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 27, 2021)

amd said:


> I'm not into cricut. I have been tempted to get one just to make easy changeable signs (that look nice) for my booth at markets.
> But seriously, that ducky is giving me the feels!


I initially bought it for labels and custom size boxes but I got the maker and it has all these tools. I can engrave, emboss, foil, cut material. I am a sucker for gadgets.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 27, 2021)

this is exactly why I haven’t gotten myself one...... I can’t afford another hobby and I know I’d spend a fortune in the first month


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 27, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> I am a sucker for gadgets.


You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 27, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You have my deepest sympathy.


Im not quite sure how to take that?.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 28, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Im not quite sure how to take that?.


I can totally relate, whether it is kitchen gadgets or craft gadgets. Kitchen gadgets usually get lots of use, so I can justify those more easily. But with craft gadgets, I really don't have the talent or skills to make all the cute things that others might make. Yet I still want them.


----------



## lsg (Apr 28, 2021)

I love my Cricut.  It takes the place of so many dies.


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 28, 2021)

lsg said:


> I love my Cricut.  It takes the place of so many dies.


 I had been saving for a laser engraver but it looked so technical that I wasn't sure I could number one figure it out and number two make it work for what I needed it for. I happened on a video for the cricut and then spent 6 more months sweating over whether I should make the investment.

 Just the custom boxes make it worth it for me. I can never find the right size Box.


----------



## MaryinOK (Apr 28, 2021)

I have the Explore Air 2. I use it to make boxes and gift baskets that are unique and help my products "stand out"


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Im not quite sure how to take that?.


 I'm just joking! It's like being addicted to anything. It's hard to control.  i.e., I have a shelf full of pretty or unique or clever soap dishes I picked up at garage sales and thrift stores for years. I will never use them. Gifting to others is not an option. There isn't anybody left who hasn't already got one (or 2 or 3 LOL)


----------



## Basil (Apr 28, 2021)

@msunnerstood my daughter gifted me with a air explore 2 last year when my job was put on hold due to covid. She said “ make soap labels mom! “ I’ve been making labels, tshirts , etc. I didn’t even think about boxes!! Soooo much to do!!! I love it! Another daughter just bought the mug cricket and is now making coffee/ tea mugs. I’m holding off on that one. I have way too many diversions!


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 28, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm just joking! It's like being addicted to anything. It's hard to control.  i.e., I have a shelf full of pretty or unique or clever soap dishes I picked up at garage sales and thrift stores for years. I will never use them. Gifting to others is not an option. There isn't anybody left who hasn't already got one (or 2 or 3 LOL)


Whew..  At least with the maker I can switch between mediums to avoid having 300 keychains. its also great to avoid boredom with making the same thing.

Its too easy to browse Amazon though. I have to limit myself before it becomes a hording issue with key chain blanks, vinyl and weeding tools


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 28, 2021)

Basil said:


> @msunnerstood my daughter gifted me with a air explore 2 last year when my job was put on hold due to covid. She said “ make soap labels mom! “ I’ve been making labels, tshirts , etc. I didn’t even think about boxes!! Soooo much to do!!! I love it! Another daughter just bought the mug cricket and is now making coffee/ tea mugs. I’m holding off on that one. I have way too many diversions!


Boxes, custom envelopes, cards.. its a rabbit hole im telling you.


----------



## Soapqueen07 (May 1, 2021)

Basil said:


> @msunnerstood my daughter gifted me with a air explore 2 last year when my job was put on hold due to covid. She said “ make soap labels mom! “ I’ve been making labels, tshirts , etc. I didn’t even think about boxes!! Soooo much to do!!! I love it! Another daughter just bought the mug cricket and is now making coffee/ tea mugs. I’m holding off on that one. I have way too many diversions!


How do you make soap labels with it?


----------



## msunnerstood (May 1, 2021)

Soapqueen07 said:


> How do you make soap labels with it?


Its called print and cut. I designed the labels in design space, which is their software. then you print them and put them on the mat. The cricut then senses the edges and cuts them either all the way through, or you can do a kiss cut where you cut them so you can peel them off the sheet.


----------



## Basil (May 2, 2021)

Soapqueen07 said:


> How do you make soap labels with it?


Yes, as @msunnerstood said. I saw a Youtube video on it which is why my daughter got it for me. I've made stickers and kraft paper bands.. still playing around with it. It's definitely a rabbit hole!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 2, 2021)

Label ala Cricut


----------



## msunnerstood (May 2, 2021)

Also made this mug today with my tag line on it


----------



## Tara_H (May 2, 2021)

I just looked these up, and I'm kind of glad they're so expensive!   
In school my art teacher was a graphic designer rather than a fine artist, and I got really into making posters and other such things with vinyl that I cut by hand with a scalpel.  Also I'm a sucker for gadgets too, so this thing is definitely calling to me!
*Must be strong*


----------



## msunnerstood (May 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I just looked these up, and I'm kind of glad they're so expensive!
> In school my art teacher was a graphic designer rather than a fine artist, and I got really into making posters and other such things with vinyl that I cut by hand with a scalpel.  Also I'm a sucker for gadgets too, so this thing is definitely calling to me!
> *Must be strong*


 Yes they are but I had been saving up for something else for almost a year in then changed course lol. I got mine during a sale so it was a little bit cheaper in my company has a discount program so I got some cash back on mine.  You could also check eBay or something for somebody who is selling theirs which should reduce the price quite a bit.


----------



## Basil (May 2, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Label ala Cricut
> 
> View attachment 56813


Very NICE!


----------



## Basil (May 2, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Also made this mug today with my tag line on it
> 
> 
> View attachment 56814


I can see the cricut mug press coming next!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Also I'm a sucker for gadgets too, so this thing is definitely calling to me!
> *Must be strong*


Oh pooh! Forget that! _"Must be good to one's self"_ is a much better way to make it through LIFE  -- such as it is these days.


----------



## Tara_H (May 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh pooh! Forget that! _"Must be good to one's self"_ is a much better way to make it through LIFE  -- such as it is these days.


I'm being good to myself by saving my hobby budget for things I'm going to buy regardless - like fancy oils and fragrances - rather than another machine that will live under the bed 364 days of the year


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 2, 2021)




----------



## msunnerstood (May 2, 2021)

Basil said:


> I can see the cricut mug press coming next!


I wont say it didnt cross my mind but that one is wayyy more expensive than its worth. I found a video explaining how you can get the effect using a heat gun so Im good lol


----------



## Tara_H (May 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm being good to myself by saving my hobby budget for things I'm going to buy regardless - like fancy oils and fragrances - rather than another machine that will live under the bed 364 days of the year


Oh no... I just discovered that they're a lot more useful than I thought...

I was footling around the internet looking for designs to use for silicone moulding, which led me to stencils, which led me to -









						4 Surprising Materials You Can Cut with your Cricut Maker
					

This is a sponsored conversation written by me on behalf of Cricut. The opinions and text are all mine. Wondering what you can cut with your Cricut Maker? More like what CAN'T you cut! Check out these 4 kind of surprising materials the Cricut Maker will cut like a DREAM! Just like absolutely...




					www.dreamalittlebigger.com
				




Wood?! And fabric?!  I can feel my resolve getting weaker.

Argh and I just realised you could make pull through tools with it


----------



## cmzaha (May 3, 2021)

My Gecko cup my daughter made me with her Cricut. She went down that rabbit hole a couple of years ago.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 3, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> My Gecko cup my daughter made me with her Cricut.


Precious!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Oh no... I just discovered that they're a lot more useful than I thought...
> 
> I was footling around the internet looking for designs to use for silicone moulding, which led me to stencils, which led me to -
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you can engrave metal and acrylic too. Thats with the Maker. Im actually going to try making an impression mat with silicone. Maybe magnets too. 

I made textured, multi-layered business cards too


----------



## msunnerstood (May 16, 2021)

Sooo I helped my 21 yr old daughter get an explore air 2, she got it this morning and not only caught on faster but is handling the vinyl better than me. lol Of course, I did get her some of the better than cricut vinyl. its cheaper and much easier to use.


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 17, 2021)

I'm following this thread for sure. My daughter has been looking at the explore air(I think that is the one). I can see that it might be great for my future if I invest in the machine and she makes stuff for me in return. Right now she and our grandson (and the grand doggies) are living with us due to a fire in their garage last year, which rendered their house unlivable. But once she is back in the house and can reclaim her craft room I know her and it won't be long before she gets one...with or without my help!  Her head is always filled with ideas and I'm sure that she can figure out more stuff that I need than I can! But impression mats and pull through "toys" can be put on my list for sure.


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 17, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Sooo I helped my 21 yr old daughter get an explore air 2, she got it this morning and not only caught on faster but is handling the vinyl better than me. lol Of course, I did get her some of the better than cricut vinyl. its cheaper and much easier to use.


So what is "better than cricut vinyl? That was one of the things that my daughter was complaining about...the expense of cricut supplies.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 18, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> So what is "better than cricut vinyl? That was one of the things that my daughter was complaining about...the expense of cricut supplies.


Not to mention the cricut vinyl is harder to use. My vinyl of choice is Starcraft. It's 65 cents per 12x12 sheet which works out less than half the price of cricut vinyl. You can also find cutting mats on amazon cheaper. The brand is NICAPA and 3 mats run $13 instead of $33.

Dollartree has dental tools for $1 that work great for weeding vinyl and clear contact paper to use as transfer tape.

A good site for the vinyl is 143Vinyl good variety and prices


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 18, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Not to mention the cricut vinyl is harder to use. My vinyl of choice is Starcraft. It's 65 cents per 12x12 sheet which works out less than half the price of cricut vinyl. You can also find cutting mats on amazon cheaper. The brand is NICAPA and 3 mats run $13 instead of $33.
> 
> Dollartree has dental tools for $1 that work great for weeding vinyl and clear contact paper to use as transfer tape.
> 
> A good site for the vinyl is 143Vinyl good variety and prices


Thanks for the info. Looks like this will have to go on my list for her.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 18, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like this will have to go on my list for her.


You know, the Cricut can cut quilt squares right? I think the Maker is better at it with its rotary blade but the explore air 2 can do it with the bonded fabric blade.


----------



## KimW (May 18, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> You know, the Cricut can cut quilt squares right? I think the Maker is better at it with its rotary blade but the explore air 2 can do it with the bonded fabric blade.


Nooooooooooooooo - I didn't hear this.  Noooooooooooo.  Must. Not. Click. Buy.


----------



## Tara_H (May 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Nooooooooooooooo - I didn't hear this.  Noooooooooooo.  Must. Not. Click. Buy.


You and me sitting here with our fingers in our ears!


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 18, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> You know, the Cricut can cut quilt squares right? I think the Maker is better at it with its rotary blade but the explore air 2 can do it with the bonded fabric blade.


There are several models that will cut quilt squares/shapes. I rarely cut out a quilt with the same shapes over and over again, so always felt it wasn't worth the money to invest in one...it would be hiding under my bed more than on my work table. However, IF I invested in a model for my daughter to use, I would certainly be able to use it from time to time and then I wouldn't have to store it!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 18, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> There are several models that will cut quilt squares/shapes. I rarely cut out a quilt with the same shapes over and over again, so always felt it wasn't worth the money to invest in one...it would be hiding under my bed more than on my work table. However, IF I invested in a model for my daughter to use, I would certainly be able to use it from time to time and then I wouldn't have to store it!


 My mother in law is a quilter who has been making quilts for the last 40 years in a think she could cut a square blindfolded. I tried to make a quilt once and it was the most crooked thing I had ever seen I cannot cut a straight line. I would need the cricut if i wanted to try again. 

 If you do decide to get one go out on YouTube and watch some comparison videos between the different models.  My mother in law believes you should always get the most expensive model. I do not. I got to maker because I wanted the engraving feature which the Explorer air does not have but for my daughter the explore ere did everything she needed it to do so there was no sense getting the maker.


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Also made this mug today with my tag line on it
> 
> 
> View attachment 56814


Love the mug.  I am going to try the Cricut ink fusion sheets with mugs for Christmas presents.  My next big splurge will be a sublimation printer for use in making T-shirts.


----------



## Quilter99755 (May 19, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> My mother in law is a quilter who has been making quilts for the last 40 years in a think she could cut a square blindfolded. I tried to make a quilt once and it was the most crooked thing I had ever seen I cannot cut a straight line. I would need the cricut if i wanted to try again.
> 
> If you do decide to get one go out on YouTube and watch some comparison videos between the different models.  My mother in law believes you should always get the most expensive model. I do not. I got to maker because I wanted the engraving feature which the Explorer air does not have but for my daughter the explore ere did everything she needed it to do so there was no sense getting the maker.


I've been quilting for about 50 years now...learning new things are beginning to get to me...especially technology. At least I am not like my parents who would wait until my siblings would visit so all of their clocks could be reset. I just need a little translation at times to get out of technobabble into English. Luckily our daughter here is our translator!

Yes, you have to really do have to assess the comparisons now days. Sometimes more is not better, but just more expensive. Anything I would do on any machine would be far less than what my daughter wants it for...and which she would use. So I am letting her do the comparison for model, I'll keep up with this thread and keep the ideas in my notebook and watch those YouTube vids. That way if she is thinking one over the other, I can drop my 2 cents worth in. 

We have lots of time as we were informed the trusses for the garage are on back order until July. Plus another month to get back into the house as the contractor will only call the subs such as electrician, roofer, etc. once rather than getting them in to do the house part and later coming back for the garage. It's complicated, but we are learning to live with it.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 1, 2021)

Im still down the rabbit hole. Now Im on aprons. Trust me, the design is dead centered (I measured) but hanging an apron to lie flat and centered was like bathing a cat. I tried multiple places and surfaces. So far, Im having a blast


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 23, 2021)

I am a gadget collector. I need help. My Pampered Chef dealer loves me. I have stuff for my kitchen that i will never use. I actually have one or two things that I have no clue what they are for anymore.

A friend of mine started a biz making “grandmom’s recipes engraved onto cutting boards in her handwriting”. I’m like “I need that in my life”... Don't buy the tool kim, don't do it.

Be proud my friends. I did not buy it lol. I don't need another craft. Although i really want to learn how to knit. I can crochet blindfolded or while watching tv, but never picked up a knitting needle.

In the event of an apocalypse, we crafters will be the richest people in the world: we have blanket/clothing makers, candle makers, soap makers...

I got a little scared for the future of humanity when one of the girls at work asked me to sew a button back on for her. “Up through this hole, down through this hole”...she quickly lost interest Lol, like “cant you just fix it for me?”


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 25, 2021)

We've had our cricut for about  18 months or so. Using it for custom stickers for our soap packaging and planner stickers


----------

